# استشهاد وزير الدفاع المسيحي في سوريا



## The Antiochian (18 يوليو 2012)

*استشهد وزير الدفاع داود عبدالله راجحة وزير الدفاع جراء التفجير الإرهابي الذي استهدف مبنى الأمن القومي .*


----------



## The Antiochian (18 يوليو 2012)

*هذا الرجل عراب السلاح الصاروخي في سوريا ، جعلها من أقوى القوى الصاروخية في العالم .*
*الجيش السوري مصنف 16 عالمياً ، لكن سلاحه الصاروخي هو ركيزته ، ويصنف السلاح الصاروخي 5 عالمياً ، متفوقاً على أعظم دول العالم .*


----------



## The Antiochian (18 يوليو 2012)

*تلفزيون المنار :
إصابة خطيرة لوزير الداخلية ومدير مكتب الأمن القومي وإصابة آصف شوكت*

*وزير الداخلية خائن عميل نطالب بتغييره وهو السبب وأتمنى أن يتغير .*


----------



## fouad78 (18 يوليو 2012)

العماد داود راجحة (1947 -2012)، نائب رئيس الوزراء وزير الدفاع في السوري. عين بمنصبة وزيرًا للدفاع في 8 أغسطس 2011 في حكومة عادل سفر، وذلك خلفًا للعماد علي حبيب، وذلك بمرسوم جمهوري اعتبر التعديل الأول حكومة سفر. وأعيد تعيينه بنفس المنصب في 23 يونيو 2012 في حكومة رياض حجاب.

 ولد في دمشق، لكن عائلته من عربين في ريف دمشق. تخرج من الكلية الحربية عام 1968 باختصاص مدفعية ميدان، واتبع دورات تأهيلية عسكرية... مختلفة بما فيها دورة القيادة والأركان ودورة الأركان العليا. تدرج بالرتب العسكرية إلى رتبة لواء عام 1998 وإلى رتبة عماد عام 2005، وشغل مختلف الوظائف العسكرية من قائد كتيبة إلى قائد لواء وشغل منصب مدير ورئيس لعدد من الإدارات والهيئات في القوات المسلحة ونائبًا لرئيس هيئة الأركان عام 2004.
​


----------



## fouad78 (18 يوليو 2012)

برااااااااااااااااااااافو ثورة ..... يلي ماعملتوا اسرائيل انتو عملتووه .... براااااااافو كرامة برافووو حرية .... برااااافو ثوارنا ... 

 قتلتو وزير دفاع بلدكن بايديكن ..... ​


----------



## The Antiochian (18 يوليو 2012)

*أشتهي أن يكون ذلك لخير البلد وأن يأتي وزيرا دفاع وداخلية يهويان هرس الجماجم والضرب بالكيماوي بدل هؤلاء الرحماء .*


----------



## The Antiochian (18 يوليو 2012)

*وأشتهي أن يتم اغتصاب "الحرائر" جميعاً ثم إعدامهن .*
*لا رحمة بعد اليوم ، كيماوي ، اغتصاب ، ذبح حتى أطفالهم*
*هذه مطالبي*


----------



## fouad78 (18 يوليو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *أشتهي أن يكون ذلك لخير البلد وأن يأتي وزيرا دفاع وداخلية يهويان هرس الجماجم والضرب بالكيماوي بدل هؤلاء الرحماء .*


آمين ثم آمين​


----------



## fouad78 (18 يوليو 2012)

بعض الاسماء التي كانت متواجدة اثناء التفجير :

 وزير الدفاع راجحه مع وزير الداخليه الشعار واللواء جميل حسن واللواء عبد الفتاح قدسية واللواء محمد ديب زيتونه واللواء علي مملوك والامين القطري المساعد لحزب البعث محمد سعيد بخيتان


----------



## fouad78 (18 يوليو 2012)

هؤلاء هم قادتنا أبطال حقيقيون
كان يستطيع أن يهرب ليتمتع بثروات النفط السعودي لكنه فضل أن يستشهد في بلده
القائد الراحل حافظ الأسد عندما سمع أن هناك محاولة لإغتياله قال: أنا أتمنى أن لا أموت إلا شهيداً

إمتحان الذهب بالنار، حقيقةً شكراً لكل مسؤول لم يخون أو يبيع بلده

ونيح الله روحك الغالية سيادة العماد


----------



## حبيب يسوع (18 يوليو 2012)

خبر مؤسف واتمنى ان يرحمه الرب


----------



## fouad78 (18 يوليو 2012)

المواقع السورية المؤيدة جميعها تطلب من الرئيس إرتداء البدلة العسكرية (إعلان حالة الحرب)​


----------



## fouad78 (18 يوليو 2012)

الفضائية السورية | مرسوم بتعيين العماد فهد جاسم الفريج نائباً للقائد العام للجيش والقوات المسلحة وزيراً للدفاع​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (18 يوليو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *وأشتهي أن يتم اغتصاب "الحرائر" جميعاً ثم إعدامهن .*
> *لا رحمة بعد اليوم ، كيماوي ، اغتصاب ، ذبح حتى أطفالهم*
> *هذه مطالبي*
> 
> *أشتهي أن يكون ذلك لخير البلد وأن يأتي وزيرا دفاع وداخلية يهويان هرس الجماجم والضرب بالكيماوي بدل هؤلاء الرحماء .*


*هل انت حقا مسيحى !!!*
*والذى امن على اشتهائاتك الاخ فؤاد مسيحى !!*
*عجبى !!*​


----------



## besm alslib (18 يوليو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *هل انت حقا مسيحى !!!*
> *والذى امن على اشتهائاتك الاخ فؤاد مسيحى !!*
> *عجبى !!*​




*نعم احنا مسيحيين بكل فخر *

*لكننا اولا واخيرا بشر واهالينا وقرايبنا وجيرانا سواء مسلمين او مسيحيين عميتقتلو على ايدين هالنور *

*قريب صديق زوجي انخطف وبدهم فديه 10 مليون ليره واهله مو حيلتهم هالمبلغ *

*اهل بيت حماها لاختي تركو بيوتهم واجو عايشين عندهم لان فوار سوريا القذرين استولو ع بيوتهم *

*ابن عمها لامي استشهد ومرتو انصابت *

*وايدينا كل يوم على قلوبنا مستنيين ايا خبر راح نسمع اليوم *


*الرب امرنا بالمحبه والرحمه وبنحاول نطبق هالشي *

*لكن لا تنسى عزيزي اننا تربينا في دول اسلاميه زرعت عاداتها وتقاليدها في داخلنا*

*زرعو الكره جوانا من نحنا وصغار على اسرائيل لانهم قتلو ناس ظلم فما بالك بالناس اللي عمتقتل اهالينا احنا هل راح تتوقع نسامحهم *

*لا ومليوووون لا الله لا يرحمهم ويا رب ينزلو فيهم قتل وما يضل منهم ولا واحد لحتى تنضف بلدنا *

*متل ما نضفوها قبل من الاخوان ينضفوها هلا من كل القذاره الموجوده في سوريا اللي مسميين حالهم فوار *​


----------



## The Antiochian (18 يوليو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *هل انت حقا مسيحى !!!*
> *والذى امن على اشتهائاتك الاخ فؤاد مسيحى !!*
> 
> *عجبى !!* ​


 *أنا داعس رب الإرهاب*


----------



## The Antiochian (18 يوليو 2012)

besm alslib قال:


> *نعم احنا مسيحيين بكل فخر *​
> *لكننا اولا واخيرا بشر واهالينا وقرايبنا وجيرانا سواء مسلمين او مسيحيين عميتقتلو على ايدين هالنور *​
> *قريب صديق زوجي انخطف وبدهم فديه 10 مليون ليره واهله مو حيلتهم هالمبلغ *​
> *اهل بيت حماها لاختي تركو بيوتهم واجو عايشين عندهم لان فوار سوريا القذرين استولو ع بيوتهم *​
> ...


*حاجة تبرريلو*
*بوكرا بس يبكي دم عالي رح يشوفو انشالله خليه يحتج على حكيي*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (18 يوليو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *أنا داعس رب الإرهاب*


*لنررررى من سيدعس الاخر :spor24:*​


----------



## The Antiochian (18 يوليو 2012)

*بداية المسيرات في اللاذقية .*
*الفرقة الأولى تطوق دمشق حتى تطهيرها ، والأمور على الأرض لا بأس بها لكن تم فصل الأحياء لمنع انتقال أي فئة .*


----------



## The Antiochian (18 يوليو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *لنررررى من سيدعس الاخر :spor24:*​


*الطريق طويل ، سأرى الكثير مما يضحكني من قتل جماعي للإرهابيين والتعويض عنهم من خلال اغتصاب نسائهم :t33:*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (18 يوليو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *الطريق طويل ، سأرى الكثير مما يضحكني من قتل جماعي للإرهابيين والتعويض عنهم من خلال اغتصاب نسائهم :t33:*


*ربنا معاك ايها الملاك فى اغتصاب نساء الشيطان .. ولتقتلوا اطفال الشيطان*
*وتجتثوا ذريتهم من على سطح البسيطة*
*حتى يسود السلام بسوريا العزيزة*​


----------



## أبوحمزة السيوطي (18 يوليو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *وأشتهي أن يتم اغتصاب "الحرائر" جميعاً ثم إعدامهن .*
> *لا رحمة بعد اليوم ، كيماوي ، اغتصاب ، ذبح حتى أطفالهم*
> *هذه مطالبي*



الحمد لله الذي جعل لي نفساً إذا غضبت جمحت وإذا خاصمت لم تفجر وإذا خسر شكرت


----------



## The Antiochian (18 يوليو 2012)

*وفاة حسن تركماني نائب وزير الدفاع في العملية نفسها متأثراً بجراحه .*
*اشتباكات واسعة في حي الميدان .*


----------



## أبوحمزة السيوطي (18 يوليو 2012)

وإذا خَسِرت شَكَرت


----------



## fouad78 (18 يوليو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *هل انت حقا مسيحى !!!*
> *والذى امن على اشتهائاتك الاخ فؤاد مسيحى !!*
> *عجبى !!*​



شوف ياسر اقتباسي راح تشوف اني اقتبست المشاركة الأولى وبدايتها كانت "أتمنى أن تكون للخير"
فرجاءاً لا تقولني ما لم أقوله وأنا لم أتوقع أن يصل للكيماوي وأساساً الجيش لا يحتاج كيماوي لأنه حتى الآن الرئيس بشار يتساهل معهم ليكسب أكبر عدد منهم
فهناك الكثير ممن سلموا أنفسهم وطلبوا السماح

والأخ انطاكي أعتقد أنه اشار إلى ما تفعله أساساً عصابات الجيش الحر والإسلاميين بنساء العلويين والمسيحيين

تقول عجبي فماذا نقول نحن مما نشاهده منهم كل يوم صدقني العجب العجاب​


----------



## Senamor (18 يوليو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *وأشتهي أن يتم اغتصاب "الحرائر" جميعاً ثم إعدامهن .*
> *لا رحمة بعد اليوم ، كيماوي ، اغتصاب ، ذبح حتى أطفالهم*
> *هذه مطالبي*



*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

اعتقد أنك لاتمثل المسيحيين بكلامك دا*


----------



## fouad78 (18 يوليو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *لنررررى من سيدعس الاخر :spor24:*​



هو قال الإرهاب، فهل انت إرهابي يعني؟​


----------



## The Antiochian (18 يوليو 2012)

*أذاعت العربية هرب الجنود السوريين من حي الميدان ، ولا أدري ربما هي تعتقد أنه كالجيش السعودي حتى يفر من المعركة ، رد التلفزيون السوري بصور الاشتباكات وبسالة الجنود من قلب المعارك :*
[YOUTUBE]t9yoj9fR_To[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fouad78 (18 يوليو 2012)

أبوحمزة السيوطي قال:


> الحمد لله الذي جعل لي نفساً إذا غضبت جمحت وإذا خاصمت لم تفجر وإذا خسر شكرت


  اللهم زيد في تواضعك ​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (18 يوليو 2012)

fouad78 قال:


> هو قال الإرهاب، فهل انت إرهابي يعني؟​


*ههه حتى لو حاولت .. دينى سيمنعنى*
*انا فاشل ارهابيا :dntknw:*​


----------



## أبوحمزة السيوطي (18 يوليو 2012)

fouad78 قال:


> اللهم زيد في تواضعك ​



هذا ليس مناف للتواضع إنما هو شكر النعمة التي يرزقنا الله بها إذا رأيت شخص مبتلى نشكر الله أنه عافانا وندعوا للمبتلى بالهداية هدانا الله وإياكم


----------



## fouad78 (18 يوليو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *ههه حتى لو حاولت .. دينى سيمنعنى*
> *انا فاشل ارهابيا :dntknw:*​



هههههههههههههههههه
طيب ما بدي أقلب الكلام للحديث عن الإسلام

بس رجاءاً تفهم الأوضاع نحن في حالة حرب
كل يوم عم نطلع والحقيقة ما عم نعرف إذا راح نرجع
كثير مننا خسر أقارب أو أصدقاء

ما في مشكلة كرمال الوطن نحن جاهزي نقدم أرواحنا على طبق من ذهب من رئيس الجمهورية حتى أصغر شخص في الدولة

بس رجاءاً تقدر الأوضاع​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (18 يوليو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *أنا داعس رب الإرهاب*


*فؤاد نبهنى للجملة دى *
*مين هو "رب الارهاب" الذى تقصده يا انطاكى ؟*
*ابن افصح !!*​


----------



## The Antiochian (18 يوليو 2012)

*يتحدث الإرهابيون عن تعرضهم لمجازر في المناطق العشوائية الحاضنة لهم في دمشق .*


----------



## fouad78 (18 يوليو 2012)

أبوحمزة السيوطي قال:


> هذا ليس مناف للتواضع إنما هو شكر النعمة التي يرزقنا الله بها إذا رأيت شخص مبتلى نشكر الله أنه عافانا وندعوا للمبتلى بالهداية هدانا الله وإياكم



إذا مُصر أوكي ​


----------



## أبوحمزة السيوطي (18 يوليو 2012)

> بس رجاءاً تفهم الأوضاع نحن في حالة حرب



حرب مع من يا أستاذ فؤاد ؟


----------



## The Antiochian (18 يوليو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *ههه حتى لو حاولت .. دينى سيمنعنى*
> 
> *انا فاشل ارهابيا :dntknw:*​


* اسأل السيخ والبوذيين والهندوس والمجوس والمسيحيين والملحدين واليسار واليمين المتطرف والشمال والجنوب من هو دين الإرهاب*


----------



## fouad78 (18 يوليو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *فؤاد نبهنى للجملة دى *
> *مين هو "رب الارهاب" الذى تقصده يا انطاكى ؟*
> *ابن افصح !!*​




مُصر تفوت بمواضيع إسلامية راح يقولك إله الإسلام الشيطان
وراح يجي المشرف ويحذف المشاركات ويمكن يغلق الموضوع ومعاه حق طبعاً
​


----------



## minatosaaziz (18 يوليو 2012)

Senamor قال:


> *لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
> 
> اعتقد أنك لاتمثل المسيحيين بكلامك دا*


لأ بيمثلنا .
المسيحية عمرها ما كانت ضعف ولا عمرها ما هتبقى ضعف ، المسيح رمز الوداعة طرد الباعة اللي كانوا في الهيكل بايده !....

والأنطاكي عنده حق يتمنى كده ... 
واحد شايف بلده بتضيع منه على ايد المأجورين  بمساعدة امريكا و أمتيهاالمطيعتين السعودية  و عزبة قطر !
هل فكرت يوماانه لو سقط الاسد بينما(انت مضحوك عليك  بزعم انه صراع العلويين  ضد السنة ) فإن امريكا ستكون قد نجحت في التخلص من سوريا وجيشها القوي وهي المعارض العربي الوحيد ليها ...
بجد بجد امريكا عرفت تخليكم انتم بايديكم تتمنوا الدمار  لسوريا !
عار عليكم انكم تقفوا مع الجماعات الارهابية لانهم سنة ولان بشار علوي ... عار عليكم انكم تعطوا الفرصة لاسرائيل انها تتخلص من سوريا !
اعلم جيدا انه لو سقط الاسد فانتم اول ناس ستندمون على ذلك وسيصبح مصير سوريا مثل العراق وأسوأ!
وسيكون المستفيد الوحيد هي اسرائيل ومامتها امريكا !


----------



## ياسر رشدى (18 يوليو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> * اسأل السيخ والبوذيين والهندوس والمجوس والمسيحيين والملحدين واليسار واليمين المتطرف والشمال والجنوب من هو دين الإرهاب*


*وانا مالى ومالهم .. انا بسالك انتتتتتتت*
*من هو "رب الارهاب" قل لنا ايها الملاك :ranting:*​


----------



## fouad78 (18 يوليو 2012)

أبوحمزة السيوطي قال:


> حرب مع من يا أستاذ فؤاد ؟



عم تمزح ولا عم تسأل عن جد؟!​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (18 يوليو 2012)

وجعك قد كده مقتل شخص مسيحي واحد؟ وانت كنت تهلل لمجازر تتعرض لها طائفه معينه من شعبك وكل كلامك سندوس ونحسم ونسحق هذه هي الحرب يوم لك ويوم عليك .. النساء والاطفال مالهم شغل وما يلمسهم بسوء الاانسان خسيس ووضيع وبذيئ وبلاضمير او احساس وفاقد للمرؤه والشهامه اللي يتكلم عن اغتصاب نساء واطفال لايكلمنا مره ثانيه عن الحب والمحبه بجد شيئ يقهر ويحز في نفس الدعوه لاغتصاب النساء


----------



## أبوحمزة السيوطي (18 يوليو 2012)

fouad78 قال:


> عم تمزح ولا عم تسأل عن جد؟!​



لا عم بسأل عن جد حرب بين من ومن ؟
نظام وشعب
سنة وشيعة
مسلمون ومسيحيون
سورية وإسرائيل

ما هو تصنيفك لهذه الحرب حقيقة أريد أعرف


----------



## The Antiochian (18 يوليو 2012)

minatosaaziz قال:


> لأ بيمثلنا .
> المسيحية عمرها ما كانت ضعف ولا عمرها ما هتبقى ضعف ، المسيح رمز الوداعة طرد الباعة اللي كانوا في الهيكل بايده !....
> 
> والأنطاكي عنده حق يتمنى كده ...
> ...


*يسلم تمك يا حبيبي ، يعتقد البعض أنه بزوال الأسد تحل الدولة الإسلامية ، ولا يعرفون أنه حتى النظام لا يسقط برحيل الأسد ، وأن في سوريا 45% أقليات عرقية وقومية مستعدة لخوض الحرب الأهلية على ألا يحكمنا التطرف .*


----------



## The Antiochian (18 يوليو 2012)

أبوحمزة السيوطي قال:


> لا عم بسأل عن جد حرب بين من ومن ؟
> نظام وشعب
> سنة وشيعة
> مسلمون ومسيحيون
> ...


 *حرب بين كل شريف في هذا العالم وكل كلب لأميركا وغطر وآل تعوس .*


----------



## The Antiochian (18 يوليو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> وجعك قد كده مقتل شخص مسيحي واحد؟ وانت كنت تهلل لمجازر تتعرض لها طائفه معينه من شعبك وكل كلامك سندوس ونحسم ونسحق هذه هي الحرب يوم لك ويوم عليك .. النساء والاطفال مالهم شغل وما يلمسهم بسوء الاانسان خسيس ووضيع وبذيئ وبلاضمير او احساس وفاقد للمرؤه والشهامه اللي يتكلم عن اغتصاب نساء واطفال لايكلمنا مره ثانيه عن الحب والمحبه بجد شيئ يقهر ويحز في نفس الدعوه لاغتصاب النساء


*قتل مئات المسيحيين من قبل على يد فورة السلفيين والسعودية بلد امك هذه .*
*ولكن الآن استهداف لقادتنا ، لعلكم تفهمون هذه الكلمة حين يصبح لكم في الخليج قادة وليس كلاباً للغرب أوامرهم من الخارج*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (18 يوليو 2012)

minatosaaziz قال:


> لأ بيمثلنا .
> المسيحية عمرها ما كانت ضعف ولا عمرها ما هتبقى ضعف ، المسيح رمز الوداعة طرد الباعة اللي كانوا في الهيكل بايده !....
> 
> والأنطاكي عنده حق يتمنى كده ...
> ...


*نفس الكلام سمعناه ايام ليبيا .. دى خطة ليبيا ستدخل حرب اهلية ستقسم ليبيا*
*الدم للركب والصراصير ستعلوا الى السطح*

*هههههه وادى ليبيا اللى كلها قبائل اختارت*
*الليبراليين ولا حصل تفكك ولا تناحر ولا ولا ولا*

*فزاعات فزاعات فزاعات*​


----------



## fouad78 (18 يوليو 2012)

أبوحمزة السيوطي قال:


> لا عم بسأل عن جد حرب بين من ومن ؟
> نظام وشعب
> سنة وشيعة
> مسلمون ومسيحيون
> ...




شوف الغالبية منهم (بحسب ما نراه) هم تكفيريون جهاديون
ومثلما تعرف أن الجهاديون ليسوا فقط من سورية بل أيضاً من خارج سوريا
وإذا تابعت الفيديوهات على اليوتيوت سترى دعوات أغلب (ولا أقول جميع تحسباً) شيوخ السنة في الخليج للجهاد في سوريا

هناك بالإضافة لهم بعض المستفيدين من الأحداث وهم أغلبهم أصحاب سوابق ومطلوبين ومهربين ومجرمين

ولهذا كانوا في البداية يهجمون على المقرات الحكومية ليحرقوا الوثائق التي تُدينهم وهؤلاء طبعاً ليسوا بالضرورة جهاديين

أما الدعم بحسب التصريحات الحكومية للدول
فقطر والسعودية تقدم لهم السلاح
السلاح هو صناعة غربية (أمريكي فرنسي ...) بتقنية عالية جداً مثلاً عندما دخلوا بابا عمرو وجدوا طائرات إستطلاع بدون طيار

بالإضافة إلى هؤلاء سوريا ألقت القبض على ضباط مخابرات أتراك (حوالي أربعين) وأيضاً ضباط فرنسيين وإسرائيليين ويقال أيضاً بريطاني

وأيضاً بحسب تصريحات الدول فإن الغرب يُقدم للمعارضة مساعدة بوسائل الإتصال، وهذه في غاية الخطورة

العصابات تملك عملياً أجهزة إتصال غربية عالية المستوى
فالأقمار الصناعية التجسسية الغربية تحت تصرف المعارضة
يستطيعوا أن يراقبوا ويعرفوا حركات وتنقلات الجيش ونقاط الضعف ليشنوا هجومهم

كما أنهم استطاعوا في بعض الأحيان إختراق أجهزة إتصال الجيش نفسه

بمعنى آخر المقاتلين هم من إنتماءات مختلفة ولكن أغلبهم جهاديين أسلحتهم وعتادهم هو من أرقى ما يكون (تسليح غربي 100%) بتمويل قطري سعودي


----------



## The Antiochian (18 يوليو 2012)

*حبيبي ياسر كفاية عرض لجهلك ، الآن في سوريا منذ فترة كل بضعة أيام هناك جريمة طائفية تحدث ضد العلويين دون سبب إلا الطائفة وحتى الآن هم لا يردون لأنهم يحفظون البلد من الفوضى والحرب الأهلية رغم أنهم أهل الشجاعة والسلاح والمعارك .*

*وإذا ما حدث فوضى سيردون خاصة أن الفوضى ستفتح للبعض أبواب الانتقامات المتبادلة وسوف لن تهدأ الأمور ما لم يسيطر الجيش على الوضع .*


----------



## fouad78 (18 يوليو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *نفس الكلام سمعناه ايام ليبيا .. دى خطة ليبيا ستدخل حرب اهلية ستقسم ليبيا*
> *الدم للركب والصراصير ستعلوا الى السطح*
> 
> *هههههه وادى ليبيا اللى كلها قبائل اختارت*
> ...






هذا تماماً هو المطلوب
اليوم بعد فشل الغرب في إقناع أغلبية الشعب السوري بالثورة ضد الرئاسة
رأينا ليبيا تعود لتصبح ليبرالية
رأينا مجلس اسطنبول يتحدث عن العدل والمساواة بل حتى عن إلغاء مجلس اسطنبول الذي يسيطر عليه الإخوان المسلمين
رأينا كلينتون تقول للأقليات والليبراليين انتوا فهمتونا غلط نحن ما بنساعد الإسلاميين

على كل حال عزيزي الأيام الجاي راح تثبت كلامي
ومعلومة فقط عملياً أصبحت ليبيا تحت الإنتداب وإن كان هذا غير معلن
وأيضاً للمعلومة أن النفط الليبي لم يعد فقط لليبيين فرنسا لوحدها لها ثلث النفط

خلي يحلوا عنا نحن عارفين ندير أمورنا ما بدنا وصاية من أحد
الشعب السوري قادري على إدارة أمورة ما دخلهم هم في وطني؟
​


----------



## My Rock (18 يوليو 2012)

*يُغلق بسبب الخروج عن تخصص القسم وبسبب طرح الفاظ غير مقبولة وبسبب الدخول في ماهية العقيدة المسيحية ونظرتها للحروب.
*


----------

